# Fenêtres qui s'ouvrent et ne se referment pas/dossiers qui ne s'affichent pas? Virus?



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2001)

J'ai constaté quelque chose d'étrange avec Opéra.
Il y a deux semaines j'ai testé Opéra et j'ai eu un plantage. Au bout de quelques minutes de surfent, les fenêtres de mon disque dur s'ouvrent et se referment pas, et certains dossiers sont invisibles. Après redémarrage tout rentre dans l'ordre. Je n'ai d'abord pas fait le lien avec Opéra jusqu'à ce que je le reteste hier. Depuis, ce problème est survenu 3 fois. Es-ce un virus?

[03 septembre 2001 : message édité par WebOliver]


----------



## Olympe (4 Septembre 2001)

Non, je ne pense pas, une erreur d'Opera dans l'exécution d'une ouverture de page ou autre.
Fait des essais, regarde exactement quand il plante, je pari qu'il plante toujour au même moment !
C'était le cas avec iCab, tu finira par savoir là ou sur quoi il merde


----------

